# Tune-Frm-Cup in Büchel/Mosel 13.10.07



## Blechquaeler (11. September 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Meine Freundin und ich starten am 13.10 bein Tune-Frm-Cup in Büchel an der Mosel und am nächsten Tag beim Crossduathlon in Morbach. Weiß jemand ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit???   Wir würden gerne nach dem Rennen in der Gegend noch ne lockere Tour fahren und dort irgendwo übernachten. Vielleicht macht jemand den Guide???  

Wenn Ihr wissen wollt mit wem Ihr es hier zu tun habt: www.weddingonwheels.de

Danke schonmal!!!! Grobstollige Grüße,

Der Blechi


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. September 2007)

Ja!

Der Karlo Langenfeld ist ein heißer Tipp! Der fährt auch mit. Aber warum Duathlon in Morbach? Der Paul will doch auch am Sonntag (14.10) einen Marathon anbieten.

Hier der Link zur Unterkunft: http://www.some-sports-and-more.de/

Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blechquaeler (16. September 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> Der Karlo Langenfeld ist ein heißer Tipp! Der fährt auch mit. Aber warum Duathlon in Morbach? Der Paul will doch auch am Sonntag (14.10) einen Marathon anbieten.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip! Und der Duathlon ist ein Crossduathlon... Wir wirbeln nun mal ab und zu auch ganz gern per pedes ein bißchen Staub auf. 

Grüße, Blechi


----------



## mar1kus (22. September 2007)

hi bonne würd ja gern in büchel starten aber mit der website komm ich nicht klar. wo ist die genaue ausschreibung mit startzeiten etc., höhendiagramme? anmeldung?

gruss markus


----------



## mar1kus (26. September 2007)

hi wie schauts aus mit den infos. 
es gibt ja wohl 2 rennen erst cc am nächsten tag dan marathon. 
kann keiner infos geben?


----------



## Blechquaeler (27. September 2007)

Hi Markus. Habe eben nochmal für Dich nachgeschaut. Alle Infos findest du auf den Homepage unter "Die Ausschreibung" oder gleich http://tune-frm-cup.de/generalausschreibung-tune-frm-cup-2007
anklicken... Lies das mal in Ruhe durch, bis zum Ende. Da findest Du auch die Bankverbindung (mit dem richtigen Empfänger) und den Link zu Malkmus-Timing, wo Du Dich anmelden kannst. 
Hatte auch nicht gleich den Durchblick...

CU @ Büchel, Der Blechi


----------



## Marc B (27. September 2007)

kann man sich am 14ten denn auch noch nachmelden, morgens vor ort, wie es bei anderen marathons üblich ist? habe da keine genauen informationen zu finden können


----------



## mar1kus (1. Oktober 2007)

so noch ein versuch!
hätte gerne ein paar infos zu den rennen in büchel.
wo ist der start? wie ist die strecke (höhendiagramm?), ist nachmeldung möglich? kosten inkl. nachmeldung? bis wann nachmeldung möglich? einen tag soll cc race am andern marathon sein? wann ist was? 

wenn man auf der hp auf gästebuch klickt wird man hier in verlinkt.

hoffe noch ein paar antworten zu bekommen. fahre nicht auf gut glück nach büchel, dann lieber wasgau.

gruss markus


----------



## Ailton (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi Markus,

Infos findest du auf http://www.pauls-biketours.de/festival/

Gruss,
René


----------



## Schlammcatcher (1. Oktober 2007)

Nun denn...bin auch gemeldet, die Infos sind in der Tat etwas mau, aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen. Scheint ja von den Meldungen her eine kleine, familiäre Sache zu werden. Mich würde nur noch interessieren, ob das Startgeld vor Ort abgedrückt wird. Eine Überweisung musste ich nämlich nicht tätigen, oder habe ich da was verbummelt?

Hoffentlich ist die Strecke schön schlammig!


----------



## Blechquaeler (1. Oktober 2007)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Nun denn...bin auch gemeldet, die Infos sind in der Tat etwas mau, aber ich lasse mich gerne Ã¼berraschen. Scheint ja von den Meldungen her eine kleine, familiÃ¤re Sache zu werden. Mich wÃ¼rde nur noch interessieren, ob das Startgeld vor Ort abgedrÃ¼ckt wird. Eine Ãberweisung musste ich nÃ¤mlich nicht tÃ¤tigen, oder habe ich da was verbummelt?
> 
> Hoffentlich ist die Strecke schÃ¶n schlammig!



Hey Du Schlammcatcher.

Offensichtlich hat bei Deiner Anmeldung etwas nicht funtioniert, sonst hÃ¤ttest Du eine Email bekommen, in der steht, dass diese Meldung nur gÃ¼ltig ist, wenn die StartgebÃ¼hr (ich denke bei Dir 15â¬) auf dem Konto der SG Niedernhausen-Birkenbeul eingegangen ist. Genaue Infos siehe Link weiter oben oder bei der HP auf Ausschreibung. Bitte geduldig nach unten scrollen...
CU @ BÃ¼chel

GrÃ¼Ãe, der Blechi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blechquaeler (1. Oktober 2007)

mar1kus schrieb:


> so noch ein versuch!
> hätte gerne ein paar infos zu den rennen in büchel.
> wo ist der start? wie ist die strecke (höhendiagramm?), ist nachmeldung möglich? kosten inkl. nachmeldung? bis wann nachmeldung möglich? einen tag soll cc race am andern marathon sein? wann ist was?
> 
> ...



Nachmeldung normalerweise bis kurz vor dem Rennen möglich, kostet 5 extra glaub ich. So war´s jedenfalls sonst immer.
Höhendiagramme fehlanzeige.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (1. Oktober 2007)

Blechquaeler schrieb:


> Hey Du Schlammcatcher.
> 
> Offensichtlich hat bei Deiner Anmeldung etwas nicht funtioniert, sonst hättest Du eine Email bekommen, in der steht, dass diese Meldung nur gültig ist, wenn die Startgebühr (ich denke bei Dir 15) auf dem Konto der SG Niedernhausen-Birkenbeul eingegangen ist. Genaue Infos siehe Link weiter oben oder bei der HP auf Ausschreibung. Bitte geduldig nach unten scrollen...
> CU @ Büchel
> ...



Tut mir leid, ich habe lediglich eine Bestätigungsmail von Malkmus-Timing erhalten, in denen meine Angaben noch mal wiederholt wurden. Ich kann scrollen so viel ich will, da kommt nix mehr. Wäre schön, wenn ich irgendwie an die Kontodaten kommen könnte, damit ich die Überweisung tätigen kann. Wenns geht, würde ich die Kohle auch vor Ort abdrücken. Habe nämlich keine Lust, umsonst anzureisen. Oder ich muss mich "nachmelden" obwohl das schon ärgerlich wäre, aber es gibt Schlimmeres...

@Blechquäler: eventuell kannst du mir ja was per pm zukommen lassen?!


----------



## mar1kus (1. Oktober 2007)

fehlposting


----------



## Blechquaeler (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich muß mich korrigieren. Die Startgebühr beträgt, zumindest für alle Erwachsenen 11, nicht 15. Nachmeldegebühr 5 war korrekt.

@ Markus: Was war nun ein Fehlposting???


----------



## Schlammcatcher (2. Oktober 2007)

Arrrgggh!

Ich bin ja so blöd!
Habs gerade selber gefunden, unter "Kosten".
Aber demnach kostet der Halbmarathon, wo ich gemeldet bin, 20 Schleifen (oder bin ich wieder blöd?)

Werde mich selber kasteien und mit Schmutz bewerfen, zudem 3 Tage Bike-Verbot!
@Blechquaeler:
Danke nochmal für deine Bemühungen!


----------

